
Meet the Economist Behind the One Percent’s Stealth Takeover of America - WalterGR
https://www.ineteconomics.org/perspectives/blog/meet-the-economist-behind-the-one-percents-stealth-takeover-of-america
======
pmoriarty
How stealthy is this takeover, really?

You'd have to be blind not to see that the wealthy are taking over.

Money is power, and some people are much better at getting their hands on
money/power than others. Regardless of whether such money/power is "deserved"
(which can be argued endlessly either way), we as a society really have to
question whether we want a society where the overwhelming majority of people
are screwed, and a tiny minority gets to own everything/everyone, call the
shots, make the laws, and order the rest of us around.

We and our children are going to be shining these people's shoes for
generations to come. Is that the future we want?

~~~
sertsa
The article is positing a how and why, not merely pointing out the fact. The
stealth I guess being that the how/why may be different then some may have
thought.

------
shmerl
What happened to this item? Looks like it was censored out completely from HN
posts.

~~~
WalterGR
What do you mean?

A previous submission of the same article was flagged to death, so I thought
I’d try again. But I’m not seeing the “[flagged]” label...

~~~
shmerl
It disappeared from the front page in an instant, and wasn't listed anywhere
in further pages down.

~~~
WalterGR
I encourage you to post it again, if you think it’s worth reading... I saw
that it was posted before (and your comment) and immediately flagged. I
reposted it because I thought it was important and unfairly flagged...

